# Menorah



## scotlass (29 April 2017)

Has just won the Oaksey Chase at Sandown for the 4th consecutive year at 12 years old - and his retirement was announced.

Lovely, gutsy little horse .. who has done all associated with him proud over the years.

Enjoy a long, healthy, happy retirement Menorah


----------



## Clodagh (29 April 2017)

Brilliant to watch, I am so glad they retired him. A happy future in the hunting field perhaps?


----------



## mypegasus (29 April 2017)

Was a fabulous spin round for Menorah!

After he'd crossed the line I was hoping that might retire him (perhaps not today) but he's been at the top for so long that to go out on a high and safe and sound is great.

Hope that he has a long and happy retirement!


----------



## splashgirl45 (29 April 2017)

lovely horse, so pleased he has retired safe and sound...he is going to richard johnsons farm which is nice...


----------



## claracanter (29 April 2017)

I love this horse. What a legend. Wonderful to go out at the top. I wish him a long and happy retirement.


----------



## scotlass (30 April 2017)

Loved the comments in racing in the Racing Post results about Menorah's win ...

"Led 2nd to 3rd, stayed close up, pressed leader 12th, led 15th, drew clear 3 out, 10 lengths ahead from next, tired and driven out from last but kept on splendidly, retired with honours"


----------



## Chiffy (30 April 2017)

Lovely race and great result. Always love a happy ending. Fantastic that he is going to Richard Johnson.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (30 April 2017)

It's lovely when they retire at the top rather than being pummeled round until they are in bin end races at yak track. I am sure Richard Johnson will have plenty of fun hunting him! 

Did anyone see the racing post text commentary for Altior's race? That was entertaining! It went along the lines of - Douvan? You watching this Douvan? I'll be seeing you next year mate!

I'll go see if I can locate it.


----------



## Clodagh (30 April 2017)

Altior always looks as though he really cannot be bothered, he lollops along barely exerting himself and then the jockey says 'come on mate, let's go win' and he just whips away. Gorgeous boy. I thought his grey tail top was caused by a tail bandage but I see his brother has it too, is it an oddly located gastral plume?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (30 April 2017)

Clodagh said:



			Altior always looks as though he really cannot be bothered, he lollops along barely exerting himself and then the jockey says 'come on mate, let's go win' and he just whips away. Gorgeous boy. I thought his grey tail top was caused by a tail bandage but I see his brother has it too, is it an oddly located gastral plume?
		
Click to expand...

It will be a plume yes, it's surprisingly common high up in the tail on tb's.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (30 April 2017)

It looks more like a coon or skunk tail (rabicano) than a gulastra plume. Does Altior have any white flecks in his coat?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (30 April 2017)

Faracat said:



			(rabicano)
		
Click to expand...

I thought that was one of these flavour d water drinks that's packed full of sugar &#128514;&#128514;&#128514; 

Joking aside we have 2 in the yard just now like you have described. White in the tops of the tail and kind of like roaning flecks through the body.


----------



## Clodagh (30 April 2017)

Faracat said:



			It looks more like a coon or skunk tail (rabicano) than a gulastra plume. Does Altior have any white flecks in his coat?
		
Click to expand...

I knew I had spelt it wrong! Altior looks plain black /dark brown to me although I have never seen him, or his brother (Silverhow? Something like that) in RL. His brother came about 6th in a handicap hurdle yesterday, breeding is a random thing.


----------

